# o2a transmission swap (56k ummmm NO)



## sxracer001 (Jun 27, 2005)

well it all started when someone offered me a headspacer and 42lb injectors for my turbo setup. it all branched into a "oh snap i dont think my o2o can handle 16-17psi" with the new c2 software. so i bought a whole trans swap from a corrado...trans, shift box, etc. found out the trans was junk so had to source another, this time from a 16v passat, 90k on it. the parts sat for a while while sourcing random parts, like starter bolts, front motor mount bracket, and mk3 vr clutch master cylinder. the o2o and clutch was holding fine with the occasional 16psi runs (dual stage controller), so i lost motivation. well this week i finally got to it because i was bored hah, enjoy. 
short parts list, for mk3 2 liter:
4cyl o2a trans
shift box with cables
clutch master cylinder from mk3 vr
slave cylinder
mk3 hard line from master to slave
g60 flywheel (i chose lightened 14lb)
oem sachs vr6 clutch 228mm, supposedly holds 300hp, well see. (got clutch and flywheel package from mjm)
new rear main seal
front motor mount bracket from a mk3 tdi (read about this problem later)
o2a starter and bolts from 16v passat or similar
hardware and things
okay thats good for now, any questions post up

comments, issues, and solution posted throughout.
start:
















parts lying around, fresh painted trans (which didnt last long due to muscling into car)
























o2o before dropping
















taking apart








peak-a-boo
















more apart








































exhaust off and heatsheilds removed for shift box
















engine hoist for support while the trans is out
















what a B*tch that trans was to get out, lots of swearing
epic
























act clutch that was in there, going to miss it. was an amazing clutch








wtf mate?








new rear main
















beauty and the beastage








okay so ISSUES with the shift box, mk3 and raddo ones are similar but not the same....make some changes. 2 rear bolt holes line up perfectly, but no more support stud on the front. made L-bracket and attached it to the front of the box. works now! aha








































Eurospec 14lb flywheel and VR clutch goin in
















hmm this is going to be tough








gravity SUCKS, what a pain
















haha there was a dowel pin stuck in the trans from the previous owner, made for trouble when i already had one in the block, that took about an hour to figure out, dededeee
now to the front motor mount bracket. i was told i needed a corrado mount from searching here and things. got a 16v bracket bc they are identical, notice the differences (16v one flat black, oem 8v o2o one is the shinier black one)
























oh wellll ill modify the o2o one with the grinder, drill, and good ol welder, not hard at all
































finishing up, hooking up lines, master cylinder installed, cables attached, exhaust back one, extended speedo and reverse light wiring, etc. you get the idea
























tools needed, haha i lose tools and just grab more
















thanks for looking, post questions









_Modified by sxracer001 at 1:31 PM 6-26-2008_

_Modified by sxracer001 at 1:35 PM 6-26-2008_


_Modified by sxracer001 at 1:38 PM 6-26-2008_


----------



## LISTO14 (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: o2a transmission swap (sxracer001)*

nice work. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sxracer001 (Jun 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*

thank you!


----------



## blueb316v (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (sxracer001)*

sick work and your a local http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sxracer001 (Jun 27, 2005)

*FV-BumpIt(1214951778495)*

hell yea what do you drive?


----------



## blueb316v (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: FV-BumpIt(1214951778495) (sxracer001)*

t red mk2 jetta on ra's and platinum grey mkiv on bags!


----------



## sxracer001 (Jun 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*

dont think ive seen you around! but keep a lookout


----------



## rocklizzard91 (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (sxracer001)*

so heres a back from the dead...
about the front motor mount.
is there no way around fabing your own mount?
i would like to do this swap.
but i dont have access to a welder...


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (rocklizzard91)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rocklizzard91* »_so heres a back from the dead...
about the front motor mount.
is there no way around fabing your own mount?
i would like to do this swap.
but i dont have access to a welder...

if you dont have the means to fab one you can use the front motor mount bracket for either a b4 2l passat (had an 02A 4cyl box) or an a3 jetta TDI bracket (same bracket, just another car it can be sourced from)


----------



## sxracer001 (Jun 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*

the passat mount that i had was from a 16valve i think it was a b3 and it def didn't fit. mk3 tdi ones def fit.


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (sxracer001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sxracer001* »_the passat mount that i had was from a 16valve i think it was a b3 and it def didn't fit. mk3 tdi ones def fit. 

The 16v B3 bracket are the same as the OE corrado G60 bracket. It is designed to use the crappy A2 style front motor mount. The B4 chassis and the A3 chassis cars use the VR style front motor mounts. I switched to a Corrado VR front cross member to enable me to use the later VR/A3 type of motor mount. Im using the B4 4CYL 02A front mount bracket on mine..


----------



## sxracer001 (Jun 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*

cool just learned something


----------



## 20B_envy (Mar 16, 2006)

Here's a question...
Since I've got a 2.0L GTi that comes with the Plus suspension package (same as VR6) would that mean that since my front cross member is the same as the VR's does that mean I can use the VR/A3 front motor mount?
May seem like a stupid question but I want to be sure before I start ripping things apart next summer (stupid Iraq...).


----------



## sxracer001 (Jun 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*

wow man good question idk hah


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: (20B_envy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20B_envy* »_Here's a question...
Since I've got a 2.0L GTi that comes with the Plus suspension package (same as VR6) would that mean that since my front cross member is the same as the VR's does that mean I can use the VR/A3 front motor mount?
May seem like a stupid question but I want to be sure before I start ripping things apart next summer (stupid Iraq...).

In short yes, all A3's use the same basic style of mount, vr tends to be a bit more firm than the bog standard A3 ABA mount.. Your 2.0 gti comes with the later upper spring hat and strut bearings, but you still have standard 4cyl bits. the control arms, tie rods, and axles are different between a 4cyl car and a 6cyl one..


----------



## dragonracing (May 27, 2006)

ignorant question; what is the difference between the transmissions?


----------



## sxracer001 (Jun 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*

stock is o2o code and the one i put in is an o2a. o2a has a hydro clutch and cable shift, while the o2o has a rod shift linkage and a cable clutch. 
basically the o2a is stronger because it is built to hold more power than the o2o transmission


----------



## dragonracing (May 27, 2006)

ah, ok. Thank you.


----------



## thetwodubheads (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: (dragonracing)*

Just a note to anyone reading this, it is much easier to remove and install the transmissions on these cars if you pull the axle hubs out of the differential case. It is one of the easiest ways to clear the flywheel and the subframe. Just make sure you wait to put trans fluid in the new one after it is in the car since you will end up spilling it all out if you take the flanges out after it has been filled.


----------



## sxracer001 (Jun 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*

good point! i also pull the trans mount bracket and remove the drivers side axle


----------



## thetwodubheads (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (sxracer001)*

Those are a must, but if you ever need to pull the trans again, go the extra step and pull the drive flanges. It will just come right out, no wiggling or fighting it. As soon as the input shaft is out of the clutch/flywheel it can be dropped right out.


----------



## sxracer001 (Jun 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*

good thinkin man, will do for next time


----------



## KransDubber (Apr 13, 2008)

I second that on the drive flange removal..lotsa swearing and ethnic obscenities will follow if you dont.


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (KransDubber)*

so, how do you get the flanges out?
i usually just pull my whole engine because it takes 1.5 hours and i like to clean stuff up every so often anyway.


----------



## sxracer001 (Jun 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*

flanges are pressed into the o2a, just gotta get em out. its hard to explain how to do it. search its somehwere haha


----------

